# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  लाइफ हो तो जगिया जैसी !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## ingole

*लाइफ हो तो जागिया जैसी !!!!!!!!!
आखिर क्यूँ ?

आजकल अधिकतर लोग ऐसा ही कह रहे हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*आप में से अधिकतर लोगो ने ये कहावत सुनी होगी- मूंछें हों तो नत्थूलाल जैसी .
उसी तर्ज पर आजकल एक और जूमला प्रचलित होने जा रहा है - लाइफ हो तो जगिया जैसी.

आखिर कौन है ये जगिया ?*

----------


## ingole

*तो चलिए मैं बता ही देता हु की ये जगिया हैं राजस्थान के जैतसर में रहने वाले डोक्टर जगदीश, सीरियल बालिका वधु के मुख्य पुरुष किरदार.*

----------


## ingole

*अब आप सोच रहे होंगे की इनकी लाइफ में ऐसा क्या ख़ास है ? 
तो फिर सोचते रहिये ...


मैं तो थोड़ी देर बाद आपको बता ही दूंगा..*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

itne sare sadasyon ne excitement dikha di ab to haha

----------


## ingole

*ज़रा इस चित्र पर गौर फरमाइए...*

----------


## ingole

*ऊपर दिए गए चित्र में सात हसीनाओं के चेहरे हैं और इनमे एक ख़ास समानता यह है की इन्होने कभी ना कभी जगिया को अपना पति स्वीकार किया है.*

----------


## ingole

*मतलब जगिया एक ... और बीबियाँ अनेक*

----------


## ingole

*21 जुलाई  2008 से कलर्स चेनल पर शुरू हुए इस सीरियल को अभी सात साल कम्प्लीट नहीं हुए हैं लेकिन जगिया को अब तक सात अलग अलग नायिकाओं से रोमांस का मौक़ा मिल चुका है.*

----------


## ingole

*इस सीरियल की लोकप्रियता का आलम ये है की कई अलग अलग भाषाओं में डब करके  इसको देश और दुनिया के विभिन्न हिस्सों में दिखाया जाता है.*

----------


## ingole

*चेनल का नाम- ---- भाषा --- नाम 

इटीवी कन्नड़ -- कन्नड़ -- पुत्ता गौरी मादुवे 
राज नेटवर्क-- तमिल --- मन वास्नाई 
माँ टीवी ---- तेलुगु -- चिन्नारी पेल्लीकुथूरु 
आर टीवी पिंक --- सर्बियन -- माला नेवेस्ता 
इसके अलावा पाकिस्तान में भी इसका प्रसारण होता है.*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *इस सीरियल की लोकप्रियता का आलम ये है की कई अलग अलग भाषाओं में डब करके  इसको देश और दुनिया के विभिन्न हिस्सों में दिखाया जाता है.*


wowwwweeeee ..good

----------


## ingole

*ये हैं अविका गौर , जिन्होंने शुरुआत के दो साल तक छोटी आनंदी के रूप में जगिया की पत्नी का किरदार निभाया .*

----------


## ingole

*अविका ने जुलाई २००८ से जून २०१० तक "बालिका वधु" सीरियल में काम किया.  छोटी आनंदी के रोल में इन्होने सभी को काफी प्रभावित किया और कई अवार्ड भी बटोरे.*

----------


## ingole

*सीरिअल में अविका का सफ़र समाप्त होने की एकमात्र वजह यह थी की कहानी को अचानक बढ़ा दिया गया था और छोटी आनंदी की जगह बड़ी आनंदी यानी के एक परिपक्व नायिका की जरुरत थी , जबकि अविका एक छोटी बच्ची के रोल में ही सही लगती थी.*

----------


## ingole

*अविका आजकल एक अन्य सीरिअल "ससुराल सिमर का" में मुख्य अभिनेत्री "रोली" का किरदार निभा रही हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*अविका द्वारा निभाये जा रहे जगिया की पत्नी के किरदार को निभाने की अगली बारी थी प्रत्युषा बनर्जी की.*

----------


## ingole

*आनंदी के रोल में प्रत्युषा को काफी सराहा गया, इन्होने भी काफी अवार्ड बटोरे और जगिया ने इनके पति होने का सुख...*

----------


## ingole

*लेकिन कहते हैं हैं की सफलता का नशा भी सर चढ़कर बोलता है, सीरियल की लोकप्रियता में प्रत्युषा को भी ये नशा काफी चढ़ गया.*

----------


## ingole

*सफलता के नशे में मदहोश प्रत्युषा ने मर्यादाओं का उल्लंघन शुरू कर दिया.*

----------


## ashwanimale

एक फैमिली मैन होने के नाते बालिका वधू के प्रभाव से मैं भी ग्रसित हूं, इसलिये इस सूत्र के अपडेट पर मेरी भी निगाह रहेगी, सभी पोस्ट्स के लिये शुक्रिया इंगोले जी।

----------


## ingole

*सेट पर देरी से आना , नशे में रहना , अपने सहकर्मियों के साथ शिष्टाचार पूर्वक बर्ताव ना करना ये सब उनकी आदतों में शुमार हो गया.*

----------


## ingole

*इनकी इमेज को बिगाड़ने के लिए इनकी तथाकथित गर्लफ्रेंड के साथ इनकी आपत्तिजनक फोटो ही काफी थी.*

----------


## ingole

*इनके प्रेमी मकरंद मल्होत्रा के साथ हुए विवाद ने इनके जीवन को काफी प्रभावित कर दिया.*

----------


## ingole

*सीरियल के निर्माताओं को लगने लगा कि प्रत्युषा की निजी जिंदगी बालिका वधु "आनंदी" की छवि खराब कर रही है, इसलिए उनको रिप्लेस करने का फैसला लिया गया.*

----------


## ingole

*प्रत्युषा ने जुलाई 2010 से फरबरी2013  तक जगिया की पत्नी की भूमिका निभायी.*

----------


## ingole

*आजकल प्रत्युषा कलर्स टेलीविजन के एक और लोकप्रिय कार्यक्रम बिग बॉस सीजन-7 में नजर आ रही हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*प्रत्युषा के बिग बॉस के अन्दर के वर्तमान क्रिया कलापों के बारे में जानने के लिए आप यहाँ पर जा सकते हैं.*
*~~~बिग बॉस सीजन 7~~~*

----------


## ingole

*इस तरह से जगिया की दो पत्नियों की कहानी समाप्त हुयी.*

----------


## ingole

*लेकिन बात यहीं पर खत्म नहीं होती है, अभी तो जगिया की पांच पत्निया और बाकी हैं , उनके बारे में जानने के लिए सूत्र पर आते रहे .. धन्यवाद*

----------


## ingole

*जगिया को आनंदी बनकर पत्नी का सुख देने वाली अगली कलाकार है : तोरल रासपुत्रा*

----------


## ingole

पच्चीस वर्षीय तोरल भारतीय टेलीविजन में पहले से ही सक्रीय रही हैं. तोरल विवाहित हैं और एक बच्चे की मा भी.

----------


## ingole

*आनंदी के चाल ढाल में ढलने में तोरल को कोई परेशानी नहीं हुयी और दर्शकों ने भी उनको आसानी से स्वीकार कर लिया क्यूंकि लोग आनंदी को उसके कार्यों के लिए पसंद करते हैं , चेहरा बदल जाने से लोगों की पसंद पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा.*

----------


## ingole

*तोरल आनंदी के रूप में अभी भी "वालिका वधु" सीरियल में हैं लेकिन अब वो जगिया की पत्नी नहीं बल्कि कलेक्टर साब की पत्नी हैं, जगिया के साथ उनका तलाक हो चुका है.*

----------


## ingole

*अभी तक जिन तीन हीरोइनों की चर्चा हमने की है , उन सभी ने जगिया की एक ही पत्नी आनंदी का किरदार अलग अलग समय पर निभाया है.*

----------


## ingole

*अब हम उन हीरोइनों की चर्चा करेंगे जिन्होंने जगिया की जिन्दगी में दूसरी पत्नी बनने का कारनामा किया है.*

----------


## ingole

*आनंदी के अलावा जगिया की जिंदगी में जो दूसरी लड़की सबसे पहले आई वो थी डोक्टर गौरी (अंजुम फारुखी)*

----------


## ingole

*गौरी और जगदीश की मुलाक़ात मेडिकल कालेज में होती है और यहीं पर उनका प्यार परवान चढ़ता है.*

----------


## ingole

*हालात कुछ इस तरह से बनते हैं कि दोनों के बीच नजदीकियां बढती जाती हैं और फिर एक दिन जगदीश और गौरी घरवालों को बिना बताये चुपचाप शादी कर लेते हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*जगिया के इस फैसले की खबर जब बड़ी हवेली पहुँचती है तो घर में कोहराम मच जाता है.जब दो पत्नियों में से किसी एक को चुनने की बात आती है तो जगिया गौरी को चुन लेता है और इस तरह से आनंदी से उसका विधिवत तलाक हो जाता है.*

----------


## ingole

*बात यहीं ख़त्म नहीं होती है, गौरी के आने से कहानी में नकारात्मकता का समावेश हो जाता है और इसे दूर करने के लिए शो के निर्माता निर्देशक गौरी को कहानी से हटाने का प्लान बनाते हैं, गौरी द्वारा ठुकरा दिये जाने के बाद जगिया की हालत धोबी के कुत्ते जैसी हो जाती है-- ना घर के ना घाट के , यानी के ना तो आनंदी रही और ना ही गौरी.क्यूंकि तब तक आनंदी के ससुराल वाले उसे अपनी बेटी के रूप में स्वीकार करके उसकी शादी जिले के कलेक्टर के साथ तय कर देते हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*इसी समय पर जगिया की जिंदगी में पांचवी लड़की का प्रवेश होता है, जिसका नाम है साँची(रूप दुर्गापाल ). साँची का किरदार एक आधुनिक विचारों वाली बिगडैल लड़की का है जो जगिया की बहादुरी और सरल ह्र्दयता की वजह से से उस पर मुग्ध हो जाती है. साँची के घरवाले जो की आनंदी की नयी ससुराल है , उन दोनों की शादी की बात चलाते हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*साँची जगिया को रिझाने की हरसंभव कोशिश करती है और उसमे कुछ हद तक कामयाब भी हो जाती है , दूसरी तरफ जगिया के घरवाले भी उसे अपनी बहु के रूप में स्वीकार करने को तैयार हो जाते हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*साँची मन ही मन जगिया को अपना पति स्वीकार कर लेती है. और दोनों की सगाई भी हो जाती है.*

----------


## ingole

*तभी एक अप्रत्याशित घटना घटित होती है , साँची के कुछ गलत इरादों और विचारों की खबर जगिया को पता चलती है और वो शादिसे इनकार कर देता है. इस तरीके से इन दोनों का अधूरा रिश्ता पूरा नहीं हो पाता है.*

----------


## ingole

*साँची अभी भी इसी शो में हैं और साथ ही साथ एक अन्य धारावाहिक "बालवीर" में भी डरी -डरी- परी के किरदार में हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*जगिया की पूर्व पत्नी "गौरी" (अंजुम फारुखी) के बारे में कोई जानकारी नहीं है , वो किसी और शो में कार्य भी नहीं कर रही है , शायद एक लोकप्रिय पारिवारिक धारावाहिक में नकारात्मक किरदार निभाने की वजह से उनको अब कोई अच्छा सा रोल नहीं मिल पा रहा है.*

----------


## ingole

*जिस समय जगिया का रिश्ता साँची के साथ तय हो रहा होता है उसकी समय जगिया एक और लड़की के संपर्क में आते हैं. गंगा (श्रीति झा ) उसी गाँव की एक घरेलु हिंसा का शिकार एक लड़की है जिसका पति उसके बच्चे को छीनकर उसे घर से बाहर निकाल देता है. जगिया के घरवाले उस लड़की की मदद करते हैं और वो जगिया के साथ ही गाँव की अस्पताल में काम करने लगती है.*

----------


## ingole

*श्रीति झा इससे पहले लाइफ ओके चेनल के एक धारावाहिक "दिल से दी दुआ - सौभाग्यवती भवः " में भी एक घरेलु हिंसा की शिकार युवती का किरदार निभा चुकीं है.*

----------


## ingole

*साथ साथ कम करने के दौरान गंगा और जगिया में नजदीकियां बढती जाती हैं और जब साँची के साथ जगिया का रिश्ता टूटता है तो गंगा को ही जिम्मेदार समझा जाता है.*

----------


## ingole

*लेकिन गंगा अपने अच्छे और सच्चे व्यवहार के दम पर जगिया के परिवार का दिल जीत लेती है और बड़ी हवेली की बहु बन जाती है.*

----------


## ingole

*एक परम्परागत भारतीय परिवार की बहु का किरदार श्रीति ने बहुत अच्छी तरह से निभाया.*

----------


## ingole

*और फिर एक दिन अचानक गंगा के किरदार को श्रीति झा से छीनकर सरगुन मेहता को दे दिया गया. कारण तो पता नहीं है लेकिन तब से श्रीति का भी कुछ पता नहीं है, कुछ भी हो लेकिन जगिया की जिंदगी में सातवी पत्नी आ गयी.*

----------


## ingole

*मेरे हिसाब से नयी गंगा (सरगुन ) जगिया की सबसे खूबसूरत पत्नियों में से एक है.*

----------


## ingole

अब तक यह धारावाहिक 1970 एपिसोड पूरे कर चुका है , और इसकी लोकप्रियता भी दिनों दिन बढती ही जा रही है , जो कि अपने आप में एक रिकोर्ड है.

----------


## ingole

*अब मैं आपको दिखाता हूँ ,जगिया की अब की सभी पत्नियों का कार्यकाल एक ही स्थान पर 
**अविका गौर - जुलाई-2008 से जून 2010**प्रत्युषा बनर्जी - जुलाई2010 से फरबरी 2013**तोरल रासपुत्रा - मार्च 2013 से अब तक (वर्तमान में जगिया की पत्नी नहीं है लेकिन शो में हैं )**अंजुम फारुखी - नवम्बर 2010 से सितम्बर 2012**रूप दुर्गापाल - अगस्त 2013 से अब तक ( जगिया से सिर्फ सगाई हुयी , शादी नहीं हो सकी )**श्रीति झा - जनवरी 2013 से नवम्बर 2013**सरगुन मेहता - नवम्वर 2013 से अब तक (जगिया की वर्तमान पत्नी )*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *और फिर एक दिन अचानक गंगा के किरदार को श्रीति झा से छीनकर सरगुन मेहता को दे दिया गया. कारण तो पता नहीं है लेकिन तब से श्रीति का भी कुछ पता नहीं है, कुछ भी हो लेकिन जगिया की जिंदगी में सातवी पत्नी आ गयी.*


इसको क्यों निकाल दिया गया, *डान जी या पर्क जी* आप में से कोई बतायें क्योंकि आपके अनुमान अधिकतर सही निकलते हैं

----------


## gupta rahul

*बहुत ही अच्छी है आपकी ये पोस्ट जारी रखिये*

----------

